# Thoughts on ECNL?



## Glitterhater (May 31, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

was hoping to get some advice from those of you with more experience than I have!
I have a daughter who is trying to decide her path forward and we're letting her pretty much make all the decisions as she's the one who'll be living them out.
Do you feel it's necessary to make the move to ECNL by U15 if you want to play college soccer? Or do you need ECNL at all? She is an NPL player now but has a fear that if she doesn't move by u15 she'll be out of luck for college, (she'll be U14 this new season.) 
We were told by a coach that the ECNL thing is a "must" and we're just not sure.

thank you for your time!


----------



## NorcalsoccerYNWA (May 31, 2020)

It really depends what club you are currently with. Look at the success of their older age groups and track record of putting players in college. Some NPL clubs to a better job of that over some ECNL clubs.


----------



## Glitterhater (May 31, 2020)

NorcalsoccerYNWA said:


> It really depends what club you are currently with. Look at the success of their older age groups and track record of putting players in college. Some NPL clubs to a better job of that over some ECNL clubs.


Thank you! That's a good idea. Her current club used to have DA, but obviously no more! (Not that she ever was interested in DA.) So I think the landscape of her current club may change a bit this year.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jun 1, 2020)

I think U-16 and U-17 are the key two years.... in So Cal the overriding majority of top players and teams will be playing in the ECNL this year..... some top ones at Beach and Legends playing ECRL..... but so long as your DD wants it I'd try to get her playing against the best players she can every week and with the best showcases and do this by U-16 at the latest..... but whatever team you pick make sure the coach and club is motivated to develop and assist with colleges.... good luck


----------



## Dubs (Jun 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> was hoping to get some advice from those of you with more experience than I have!
> I have a daughter who is trying to decide her path forward and we're letting her pretty much make all the decisions as she's the one who'll be living them out.
> ...


If she wants maximum exposure, she will need to join an ECNL team if that's possible.  It's not the end all be all, but it is the best platform for college coach exposure for sure...especially now with DA out of the way.  Your approach with letting her make the decisions is the right one, so if she wants to play in college she should try to make the move as soon as possible.


----------



## dad4 (Jun 1, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> I think U-16 and U-17 are the key two years.... in So Cal the overriding majority of top players and teams will be playing in the ECNL this year..... some top ones at Beach and Legends playing ECRL..... but so long as your DD wants it I'd try to get her playing against the best players she can every week and with the best showcases and do this by U-16 at the latest..... but whatever team you pick make sure the coach and club is motivated to develop and assist with colleges.... good luck


That applies more to socal than norcal.

Up here, NPL looks like it will have almost all of the top teams in one place.  Some will also play ECNL or GA, but everyone is in NPL.

For exposure, how much difference is there between a showcase and large tournaments like Surf?


----------



## TOSDCI (Jun 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> That applies more to socal than norcal.
> 
> Up here, NPL looks like it will have almost all of the top teams in one place.  Some will also play ECNL or GA, but everyone is in NPL.
> 
> For exposure, how much difference is there between a showcase and large tournaments like Surf?


If your daughter wants to play D1 soccer, I would highly recommend ECNL.  The showcases and playoffs generally attract those coaches especially if she is interested to going out of state.  With shrinking recruiting budgets, the coaches want to get the most bang for their buck which is ECNL now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> was hoping to get some advice from those of you with more experience than I have!
> I have a daughter who is trying to decide her path forward and we're letting her pretty much make all the decisions as she's the one who'll be living them out.
> ...


No, it's not necessary, because in our experience the ECNL teams really aren't better than anyone else.  Some are... but there are few exceptions in Norcal.  They do get more visibility... that can't be disputed, but it's not a must.  College coaches probably assume the best players migrate to ECNL by that age, and that's probably true, but we are NPL and play ECNL teams frequently.  Top to bottom... most of those rosters are not better.  They're very compatible.  I would move if it's an easy move for you... but coaches know there are really good players that can't do it for several reasons.

Consider this... if an ECNL roster is stacked, will your kid get seen if she plays 10 minutes per half?  Or is she better off getting 30 minutes per half playing NPL, against an ECNL team, at something like Vegas or Surf?


----------



## Free Kick (Jun 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> was hoping to get some advice from those of you with more experience than I have!
> I have a daughter who is trying to decide her path forward and we're letting her pretty much make all the decisions as she's the one who'll be living them out.
> ...


We are in almost the exact situation that you find yourself in.  Recently, my DD opted to make the jump into ECNL and will be having tryouts (whenever that is allowed...hopefully soon).  The deciding factors were (1) the challenge of a more competitive league (2) Exposure when she is older.

Important to note that players who make this switch more than likely have to give up some or all of the other sports/school-related activities.  Making this jump will probably eliminate school clubs and other after school programs as well as her other sports.  That's a tough pill to swallow.

In my opinion, there is no "wrong" answer.  Staying at you local competitive club and holding onto the flexibility that brings is a great decision. Going "all-in" to a ECNL club is also a great decision.  Each has its advantages.

Whatever is decided, be supportive and try to be without regret.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 1, 2020)

Free Kick said:


> Important to note that players who make this switch more than likely have to give up some or all of the other sports/school-related activities. Making this jump will probably eliminate school clubs and other after school programs as well as her other sports. That's a tough pill to swallow.


This is where you find out how committed your DD is to soccer.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jun 1, 2020)

I'm not familiar with NPL in NorCal, but the new Northwest map for ECNL looks quite daunting as far as travel goes.  It now includes teams from Colorado in addition to Utah, Idaho, Oregon, and Washington.

If your kid is going into U14, she should be going into either 7th or 8th grade depending on DOB.  That's potentially five or six years of true traveling soccer the entire family needs to commit to, so it's another point to consider.  I think @futboldad1 is right on.  If your kid is a baller at U16/U17, she will be fine.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jun 1, 2020)

Playing ECNL doesn't hurt your chances of exposure, but don't be mistaken that it's a better overall program for development.  If you do go ECNL, please make sure to check around and see how they develop their players.  A lot of Non-ECNL programs have a great track record for moving kids to the next level.  Find out what tournaments they play in during the summer?  what is the recruiting pipeline of each place.  IN some instances, there are much better non-ecnl teams that do just as good of a job or better at developing the whole player.  If you play on a non-ecnl team, make sure they going to the bigger showcases (silver lakes and surf for example) and make sure to contact coaches in advance with a video and nice email.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

SoccerJones said:


> Playing ECNL doesn't hurt your chances of exposure, but don't be mistaken that it's a better overall program for development.  If you do go ECNL, please make sure to check around and see how they develop their players.  A lot of Non-ECNL programs have a great track record for moving kids to the next level.  Find out what tournaments they play in during the summer?  what is the recruiting pipeline of each place.  IN some instances, there are much better non-ecnl teams that do just as good of a job or better at developing the whole player.  If you play on a non-ecnl team, make sure they going to the bigger showcases (silver lakes and surf for example) and make sure to contact coaches in advance with a video and nice email.


This is a great post.  I'd argue most girls jump to ECNL the last 2-3 years for the exposure... not because they develop better.  Some coaches are known for great development and consistency but that's separate from the club.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Jun 1, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> I'm not familiar with NPL in NorCal, but the new Northwest map for ECNL looks quite daunting as far as travel goes.  It now includes teams from Colorado in addition to Utah, Idaho, Oregon, and Washington.
> 
> If your kid is going into U14, she should be going into either 7th or 8th grade depending on DOB.  That's potentially five or six years of true traveling soccer the entire family needs to commit to, so it's another point to consider.  I think @futboldad1 is right on.  If your kid is a baller at U16/U17, she will be fine.


It might be, but it might actually be less than we had last year in NorCal. There are now 8 teams in the SF Bay / Sac Area so that likely means a "local" division with 14 local games. An ECNL club typically goes to 2-3 showcase (3 games in 3 days over the weekend plus a Friday or Monday) before the end of the year (June) showcase or playoffs. If I had to guess, I'd say 1-2 weekends for travel for inter-division play. If ECNL commits to reducing travel when possible, in NorCal you might see as few as 4 non-local events - 2 showcases, plus June showcase/playoffs and one travel weekend within the NW.


----------



## soccer4us (Jun 1, 2020)

I don't think you can replace ECNL competition week in and week out or their showcases.  Sure, some NPL games are quality but it's not every weekend for the good NPL teams. That being said, it depends what club you kid is currently at. Handful of solid NPL clubs who do a good job developing and getting in front of college coaches. 

Like others mention, playing time is a big one. Make sure she'd getting at least 50% if considering ECNL assuming you're at a good NPL club. Being an 07 like you say, moving in a year may be the better choice. 07's aren't really getting recruited heavily so no rush if you're not 100% comfortable with the move.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you, ALL! I started to try and reply to everyone and then realized that would be very hard  
I really appreciate all the input! She is a good player but an even better student, (so far anyway, ha!) so we're hoping that if we just can't swing the ECNL commitment as a family, that grades + good development + the best exposure we can swing will all help on some level. It's so nice to hear all the perspectives, so again-thank you!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> She is a good player but an even better student, (so far anyway, ha!) so we're hoping that if we just can't swing the ECNL commitment as a family, that grades + good development + the best exposure we can swing will all help on some level. It's so nice to hear all the perspectives, so again-thank you!


Time management is going to be key. My DD does all her school work the first thing when she gets home generally speaking. On certain days if practice is earlier, then she simply does the work after. But getting into a routine is key to make sure everything gets taken care of.


----------



## Timan (Jun 1, 2020)

I asked the question regarding to DA, ECNL, NPL to college coaches in college ID Camps last summer. 
All of them said they would be interested in the top players in NPL more than the average players in DA or ECNL. If your DD has enough playing time, her team is in a good position in NPL (champions league or NPL1) and her coach is helping her development, you might not need to move to ECNL.
If you have confidence for your DD to be one of the top players in the ECNL team, you might consider to move. But playing time is really depending on the coach. Even moving to youth team, better to have some reference from a coach or team mate in the new team. It might be a very few chance to make a starter spot in ECNL team by just attending open tryout session. Even though tryout is open for everyone, some team might just look for certain positions, and the coach already have certain candidate in his mind.


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 1, 2020)

It’s all about exposure. ECNL will give it to you without a doubt. If your player is a unicorn then they will find her elsewhere. Speaking about a different region, it’s generally more difficult to get onto an ECNL team later on. Most players started at U14 and don’t move.


----------



## soccerfan123 (Jun 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> For exposure, how much difference is there between a showcase and large tournaments like Surf?


Theres lot more scouts ar an ECNL showcase than Surf.



Timan said:


> I asked the question regarding to DA, ECNL, NPL to college coaches in college ID Camps last summer.
> All of them said they would be interested in the top players in NPL more than the average players in DA or ECNL. If your DD has enough playing time, her team is in a good position in NPL (champions league or NPL1) and her coach is helping her development, you might not need to move to ECNL.
> If you have confidence for your DD to be one of the top players in the ECNL team, you might consider to move. But playing time is really depending on the coach. Even moving to youth team, better to have some reference from a coach or team mate in the new team. It might be a very few chance to make a starter spot in ECNL team by just attending open tryout session. Even though tryout is open for everyone, some team might just look for certain positions, and the coach already have certain candidate in his mind.


good thoughts. Ure right that there are top players everywhere, but the numbers of those vary. so Id add that top players develop best plying against other top players so I'd recommend ECNL for them but it sounds like NPL is a nice secondary option in No Cal. Here it is ECNL or ECRL now the DA has gone.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

I could be wrong but it sure feels like NPL teams play more games than ECNL.  Maybe fewer restrictions?  I'm a huge proponent of more games at they get older... within reason.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jun 1, 2020)

I also feel like with my kid-she needs a balance, if that makes sense? I know there are players who eat, breathe, sleep, repeat, soccer even at her age, and that's great! I fully admire their tenacity at such a young age! But if you ask my child "hey-do you want to go swim with your friends today or run cone drills in the garage all day", I can say without a doubt it's the former  Which I am more than ok with if that's what she wants. With that said, it seems to me that all her friends that are gunning for ECNL, (and ya, some are more the parents,) they are the ones to be in the garage doing cones! As I would expect from my kid if I'm shelling out that type of money and time!


----------



## shales1002 (Jun 1, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> I also feel like with my kid-she needs a balance, if that makes sense? I know there are players who eat, breathe, sleep, repeat, soccer even at her age, and that's great! I fully admire their tenacity at such a young age! But if you ask my child "hey-do you want to go swim with your friends today or run cone drills in the garage all day", I can say without a doubt it's the former  Which I am more than ok with if that's what she wants. With that said, it seems to me that all her friends that are gunning for ECNL, (and ya, some are more the parents,) they are the ones to be in the garage doing cones! As I would expect from my kid if I'm shelling out that type of money and time!


A lot of ECNL players are multi-sport athletes. It’s all about time management. Three days a week for practice. There’s usually three months off somewhere during the season usually during high school season. I wouldn’t necessarily describe playing ECNL as an eat, breathe, sleep soccer environment.  All the extra is just something a lot of the players do because of their love for the game.


----------



## soccer4us (Jun 1, 2020)

soccerfan123 said:


> Theres lot more scouts ar an ECNL showcase than Surf.
> 
> 
> 
> good thoughts. Ure right that there are top players everywhere, but the numbers of those vary. so Id add that top players develop best plying against other top players so I'd recommend ECNL for them but it sounds like NPL is a nice secondary option in No Cal. Here it is ECNL or ECRL now the DA has gone.


Agree, if your team is in champions league for NPL. Other division are pretty average these days. 

I think there is a big differnce between parent needs. Some speak on exposure being number 1 and others speak on development. Perfect world you get both but only a small number of clubs provide that.


----------



## dean (Jun 1, 2020)

At U14, especially with all the uncertainty that is looming over this coming year, a good NPL team is fine. Look for good coaching. Where is your daughter getting the best training (considering zoom training a definite recurring possibility?. Showcases may or may not happen. Teams are shifting at that age group in the wake of C19, GDA folding, the economic recession, etc. No need to panic.


----------



## Glitterhater (Jun 1, 2020)

shales1002 said:


> A lot of ECNL players are multi-sport athletes. It’s all about time management. Three days a week for practice. There’s usually three months off somewhere during the season usually during high school season. I wouldn’t necessarily describe playing ECNL as an eat, breathe, sleep soccer environment.  All the extra is just something a lot of the players do because of their love for the game.


Oh of course! I'm definitely not saying that in a negative light! I should have prefaced it by saying that's just how the ones we know are. And honestly I didn't know they could do multisports in ECNL, that's a plus for sure.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 2, 2020)

shales1002 said:


> it’s generally more difficult to get onto an ECNL team later on. Most players started at U14 and don’t move.


Bingo.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I could be wrong but it sure feels like NPL teams play more games than ECNL.  Maybe fewer restrictions?  I'm a huge proponent of more games *at* they get older... within reason.


as


----------



## Dubs (Jun 2, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Oh of course! I'm definitely not saying that in a negative light! I should have prefaced it by saying that's just how the ones we know are. And honestly I didn't know they could do multisports in ECNL, that's a plus for sure.


This is more a club thing than an ECNL thing.  Certain ECNL clubs expect more from their players and create an "all-in" environrment when it comes to soccer.  Though ECNL does give players some flexibility, it really does depend on the club/coach that dictate what the expectations are and if playing other sports is something feasible depending upon what the kid's goals are.  I'm sure shales would agree.  My DD runs track and cross country, but knows that if there is any kind of conflict (including practice) soccer always trumps the others.  That is her coach's expectation and that is what she wants anyway.  She uses Track/Xcountry to suppliment/help/benefit her soccer game.  Hope that makes sense.  She would never be able to play something like basketball because of the conflicts/demands.  Going into U14 ECNL, coaches will want a pretty firm committment and she will need to be on top of her game if she wants to make a team and see playing time.  Not sure how time there will be for anything else even though ECNL as a league offers flexibility.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

Dubs said:


> This is more a club thing than an ECNL thing.  Certain ECNL clubs expect more from their players and create an "all-in" environrment when it comes to soccer.  Though ECNL does give players some flexibility, it really does depend on the club/coach that dictate what the expectations are and if playing other sports is something feasible depending upon what the kid's goals are.  I'm sure shales would agree.  My DD runs track and cross country, but knows that if there is any kind of conflict (including practice) soccer always trumps the others.  That is her coach's expectation and that is what she wants anyway.  She uses Track/Xcountry to suppliment/help/benefit her soccer game.  Hope that makes sense.  She would never be able to play something like basketball because of the conflicts/demands.  Going into U14 ECNL, coaches will want a pretty firm committment and she will need to be on top of her game if she wants to make a team and see playing time.  Not sure how time there will be for anything else even though ECNL as a league offers flexibility.


Excellent points.  It all depends on the coach imo.  Coaches words mean things to top top players looking for a coach to give sound advise.  I've heard top top soccer coaches say things like this, "If you want to be the best you can be, you can;t play HS Soccer or anything HS sports.  100% all in soccer, one league, one pathway and one sport only, our sport, the sport we call soccer."  Or, "HS Soccer sucks and your too good to play and you will tear your acl and never play again."  Or, "Don;t run track, you will use other muscles and will tear a muscle."  The other top non soccer coaches around the country tell folks it's great for multi-sport athletes play multiple sports each year.  Let's not forget BO and Dion  Each player should be treated differently on each team by the coach imo.  If your handing out a full ride freebie because you have a unicorn on your hands, then they can come to any games they want to, play the whole game, miss practices for other social events and play other sports to.  Most of these unicorns ((goat)) will show up for the most important and competitive games going on. No time for 10-0 soccer games.  Plus, their usually playing in YNT games and running track and playing HS Soccer and being a leader in the community.  Busy busy.......


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 2, 2020)

We've been trying to get our DD to run Xcountry or track in HS. Especially when she returned after her ACL. She is a natural runner and we know she would excel but her love is soccer. My other DD transitioned from soccer to track in HS and flourished and now runs in college (3rd place finish in RMAC-400m YAY). Multi sports, especially running is such a no brainer for a soccer player but what do we know.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> We've been trying to get our DD to run Xcountry or track in HS. Especially when she returned after her ACL. She is a natural runner and we know she would excel but her love is soccer. My other DD transitioned from soccer to track in HS and flourished and now runs in college (3rd place finish in RMAC-400m YAY). Multi sports, especially running is such a no brainer for a soccer player but what do we know.


If you look at roster bios of big time women's programs, many of those girls ran track.  Tough to argue.


----------



## Dubs (Jun 2, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> We've been trying to get our DD to run Xcountry or track in HS. Especially when she returned after her ACL. She is a natural runner and we know she would excel but her love is soccer. My other DD transitioned from soccer to track in HS and flourished and now runs in college (3rd place finish in RMAC-400m YAY). Multi sports, especially running is such a no brainer for a soccer player but what do we know.


Like I mentioned.... For my DD,  she and her coach agree as long as nothing interferes with her team trainings and games, she can do what she wants.  However, that leaves very little time, so she has to manage it well and not overdue with fatigue.  If she wanted she could run in college, but she has no desire to do that.  For her it's soccer all day everyday.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Jun 3, 2020)

I have 1 daughter playing NPL 1 and another that will be playing ECNL for the first time.  I would say that in NORCAL NPL is a pretty good opportunity to play all the Clubs without costing an arm/leg in travel at a younger age group (U13-U15).  If she gets more playing time and plays well against some of those ECNL clubs they will remember her and she could move later.  Then after the U15 season she can make a more educated decision on where she wants to go with her soccer. During the U15 season she can also start making a list of the colleges that she might want to go to academically and athletically and categorize them from shoe-in to get in  to  Holy Crap that might take a miracle. Look at the Rosters and contact the coaches.
From an ECNL v NPL standpoint I would say that the ECNL rosters would give you a more top to bottom invested girls roster. In that all of the girls there are there because they want to get better at soccer and the practices as a whole would be a better development environment. That isn't in all cases, but I would say a majority.


----------



## SoccerJones (Jun 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I could be wrong but it sure feels like NPL teams play more games than ECNL.  Maybe fewer restrictions?  I'm a huge proponent of more games at they get older... within reason.


I agree to a certain extent.  The thing I loved/love about GDA and ECNL is that the showcases are only one game a day.  I remember my kid played 5-6 games in a weekend and then started training the tuesday after the tourney ONLY to have another showcase the following weekend.  If your kid is playing that many games every weekend it can lead to overuse injuries.  

Less doesn't always mean worse and while I love to watch my kid play, I would much rather it be in a controlled environment with greater rest periods in between.


----------



## SWHPH (Jun 24, 2020)

Glitterhater said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> was hoping to get some advice from those of you with more experience than I have!
> I have a daughter who is trying to decide her path forward and we're letting her pretty much make all the decisions as she's the one who'll be living them out.
> ...


 I think it depends on where your daughter wants to play soccer in college as well.  From my experience (very little btw) there is a college for everyone who wants to play.  I've had friends send their daughters to top D1 schools and others to D2 and D3.  Each girl had different wants and expectations.  I would start with where does she want to play first and take it from there.  I've gained lots of helpful information from parent wh have shared their stories and experiences.  Best of luck on your journey!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> as


I just saw this, Spicoli.  For the record, YOU correcting someone else's grammar is a disgrace.


----------



## Remi (Sep 15, 2020)

- Got to love what NPL and ECNL did on the boys side in NorCal:::  relegation / promotion. Glad we are part of that structure! more of this plz


----------



## 310soccer (Sep 15, 2020)

I'm hearing MVLA is no longer playing NPL. Believe the ECNL schedule will be crammed into winter spring. Throw in all the showcase and they think NPL would be too much. They will no longer plan to play April Phoenix ECNL showcase for the same reason.


----------



## HoopsCoach (Sep 16, 2020)

SWHPH said:


> I think it depends on where your daughter wants to play soccer in college as well.  From my experience (very little btw) there is a college for everyone who wants to play.  I've had friends send their daughters to top D1 schools and others to D2 and D3.  Each girl had different wants and expectations.  I would start with where does she want to play first and take it from there.  I've gained lots of helpful information from parent wh have shared their stories and experiences.  Best of luck on your journey!!


Agreed!  Some schools have particular majors that are specific to the school.  They can be at D1-3, NAIA ect.  The main thing I asked my kids is could you see yourself going to this school if soccer wasn't in the picture.  In my opinion, this trumps everything and makes the experience more enjoyable for the athlete.  D1 is great and it's the "highest level" in college soccer but it's not necessarily always the best.  There are some D2, 3 programs that are amazing and have great programs.  You can easily have the same experience at each level.  How many kids can say they ever played in a national championship game?  It's all the same in my opinion.  

Many times parents lose focus of whats important and push for D1 when they can easily go another level and have just as good or an even better experience.  just my two cents


----------



## TOSDCI (Sep 16, 2020)

HoopsCoach said:


> Agreed!  Some schools have particular majors that are specific to the school.  They can be at D1-3, NAIA ect.  The main thing I asked my kids is could you see yourself going to this school if soccer wasn't in the picture.  In my opinion, this trumps everything and makes the experience more enjoyable for the athlete.  D1 is great and it's the "highest level" in college soccer but it's not necessarily always the best.  There are some D2, 3 programs that are amazing and have great programs.  You can easily have the same experience at each level.  How many kids can say they ever played in a national championship game?  It's all the same in my opinion.
> 
> Many times parents lose focus of whats important and push for D1 when they can easily go another level and have just as good or an even better experience.  just my two cents


There is definitely a college soccer program for anyone who wants to play.  However, I can not stress enough....THE STUDENT NEEDS TO PICK THE COLLEGE FIRST and then see if their soccer skills will allow them to play there.  My DD has gotten a lot of interest from very good D3 schools but that is not what she wants for her college experience.  I have seen some excellent players that opted out of playing in college because they did not get offers from colleges they wanted to attend.  I have also seen players decide to play at a college that was low on their preference list and end up transferring.


----------

